# Has anyone experienced rectal bleeding in their cockapoo puppy?



## WillowG (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi all.

We had a trip to the vet yesterday as Willow, our 8 week old puppy had some blood in her poo's yesterday afternoon. The vet wasn't too worried as Willow is active and eating and drinking well. She has been put on a prescription bland diet for 3 days and today things have settle, no more blood and poo is becoming less runny.

Willow came home on Purina Beta (but read terrible reviews) and we will wean to Orijen puppy after the 3 days on the special feed.

Just wondered if this was common or anyone had any advice?

Thanks in advance!

Natalie


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to the site, I think you will find it is pretty common for this to happen as the puppy settles into their new home, it is a stressful time for them even if they seem happy all the time, look forward to hearing more about Willow.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome.
Willow looks lovely. Dot had horrid poos, blood and mucus  eventually a change in food, different worming drugs from the vet and she was soon producing firm poos and putting on weight. It is worrying, but lots of puppies seem to suffer like this in the first few days.
Hope Willow is soon fighting fit and full of bounce


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They really react to stressful situations with their tummies and bowels. Very sensitive little dogs in that way. If it happens again cooked chicken, boiled rice and a teaspoon of natural yogurt seems to do the trick. They love it and a few days on that really sorts them out.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi had that the first couple of days home. My two had sensitive tummies when they were little so needed to be slow about changing foods, gave their kibble as treats rather than other treats. I realized at some point as I was training that I ended up giving a lot of treats. So changing to their kibble helped a lot.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with all of the above!


----------



## WillowG (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks every one for the advice, it's so good to know there is such wonderful help on this forum x


----------

